# Everest Community Academy Blake Cook died after missing insulin injections inquest heard



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

A BASINGSTOKE teenager died of a severe lack of insulin in his body after suffering from a stomach bug and missing his injections for diabetes, an inquest heard.

Blake Cook, from Popley, was rushed to Basingstoke hospital by ambulance on February 25, 2015 but paramedics and doctors were unable to save the 15-year-old and he died at 8.03pm that day.

The Everest Community Academy pupil had been off with vomiting and diarrhoea before he died, the inquest at Basingstoke Magistrates' Court heard.


His mother, Davina Cook, told the inquest that she agreed to allow her son to take charge of his injections for Type 1 diabetes, which he was diagnosed with aged two.

She added: "There was a decision on his birthday that I wasn't to treat him like a baby anymore."

Mrs Cook told the inquest that Blake had problems injecting at school and was being bullied, adding: "He felt very lonely."

She said her son tried to be brave about the teasing, but added: "It must have hurt him and his feelings."

http://m.basingstokegazette.co.uk/n...fter_missing_insulin_injections_for_diabetes/


----------



## Redkite (Mar 4, 2016)

Poor soul, and heartbreaking for the parents.  But I can't help wondering if the family hadn't been given any information on handling vomiting bugs and testing for ketones.  The Mum was ill herself but the lad needed adult support in this instance.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 4, 2016)

Another extremely sad story.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 4, 2016)

Very sad story. Not sure that the "blood insulin" and units are correct in reporting.


----------

